# FNB payment verification



## argief (4/11/15)

To all the vendors: I note that FNB now has a link on their website to verify a payment. Have given it a try and seems to work great! Was able to verify a payment less than 5min after the transfer was made.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 2


----------



## Riaz (4/11/15)

They have always had that option


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/15)

argief said:


> To all the vendors: I note that FNB now has a link on their website to verify a payment. Have given it a try and seems to work great! Was able to verify a payment less than 5min after the transfer was made.


What are the fees on that? I know that there is a feature for doing instant payments to other banks but I think that was around R80 per transaction.


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What are the fees on that? I know that there is a feature for doing instant payments to other banks but I think that was around R80 per transaction.


It's free...


----------



## Riaz (4/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What are the fees on that? I know that there is a feature for doing instant payments to other banks but I think that was around R80 per transaction.


You dont have to log into FNB to verify the payment.

Once you get a POP, go to the home page and click on verify payments; enter the info and voila.

What @argief was saying is to verify payments received; not making payments.


----------



## argief (4/11/15)

"Pay and clear now" (EFT to another bank that reflects within the hour) is R40 at FNB.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/15)

Ah ok, that makes more sense, thanks


----------



## Casper (4/11/15)

argief said:


> To all the vendors: I note that FNB now has a link on their website to verify a payment. Have given it a try and seems to work great! Was able to verify a payment less than 5min after the transfer was made.




Thanks Argief


----------



## Ashley A (4/11/15)

argief said:


> "Pay and clear now" (EFT to another bank that reflects within the hour) is R40 at FNB.


And the 1 time I used it because I needed to transfer cash urgently, it only cleared the next day.


----------



## Eequinox (4/11/15)

Ashley A said:


> And the 1 time I used it because I needed to transfer cash urgently, it only cleared the next day.


same thing happened to me used pay and clear now and boom waited 2 days and paid the extra fee during business hours on a week day


----------

